# Shimano 105 Shifters Adjustable?



## ellipsis914 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just bought a 2005 Bianchi Imola on eBay and it came with Shimano 105 Shifters/Brakes. Though the frame fits me great, my hands are too small to comfortably reach the shifter/brake levers (I'm a woman btw). Going downhill is especially painful on the heels of my palms because I'm pulling so hard to brake and still don't feel like I have control. My last bike was a 30- or 40-year old Schwinn road bike so needless to say this style of combined shifters/brakes is new to me.

I know on the Imola I can adjust the handlebars, so I'll try that, but I'm not sure if that'll help... Any other suggestions?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

You should be able to purchase shims that can be used to adjust the lever reach. There are versions available for both 9-speed and 10-speed 105 shifters.

See here:
http://specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBC...nentsRoadBrakeLevers&eid=5135&menuItemId=9305

Specialized website --> components --> Brake Levers

Asad


----------

